# What's the most meat you have ever eaten in one sitting?



## HuntersDream (May 30, 2018)

Did it feel good?


----------



## Gibsonator (May 30, 2018)

awesome thread


----------



## Robdjents (May 30, 2018)

I ate two 16 ounce ribeyes for dinner last night....lol


----------



## dk8594 (May 30, 2018)

This wins the award for strangest first post.


----------



## Seeker (May 30, 2018)

HuntersDream said:


> Did it feel good?



Not sure how big it was but she had the meatiest juiciest ass I ever ate. I ate dat ass for hours. She said it felt incredible


----------



## automatondan (May 30, 2018)

Welcome to the board. A/S/L?


----------



## HuntersDream (May 30, 2018)

automatondan said:


> Welcome to the board. A/S/L?



28/Male/The Netherlands, nice to meet you


----------



## automatondan (May 30, 2018)

I hear FD might have some meat you might be interested in...


----------



## dk8594 (May 30, 2018)

automatondan said:


> Welcome to the board. A/S/L?





HuntersDream said:


> 28/Male/The Netherlands, nice to meet you



Swipe right, Dan.  See where this goes....:32 (17):


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 30, 2018)

I eat a plant based meat substitute....


----------



## motown1002 (May 30, 2018)

This may lead to a romantic walk on the beach.....  

Im with Seek on this one.  Im not sure the actual weight of her ass, but man oh man.....  It feels great!  :32 (17):


----------



## Dbolitarian (May 30, 2018)

Bruh, tons of pussy. Like for six hours 
Month was sucked up. 
Teeth marks in lips
All swollen. Tongue raw

Some good meat right there. 
Extra raw. Lol 



Prolly like 30oz of steak. But Idk.. I .ever eat until I'm full, that was pushing it lol 
Hate the feeling of being full
So damn uncomfortable ... Content is best. 
Maybe still a bit hungry after but.not much.


----------



## motown1002 (May 30, 2018)

In all seriousness.  DB has a good point.  I used to eat a ton at a sitting.  I have eaten a 72 oz steak before.  Will never do that again.  The most I will ever eat now is 12oz.  Normally only 8oz steak.


----------



## jennerrator (May 30, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> In all seriousness.  DB has a good point.  I used to eat a ton at a sitting.  I have eaten a 72 oz steak before.  Will never do that again.  The most I will ever eat now is 12oz.  Normally only 8oz steak.



Oh my:32 (6):

I have to eat meat...I can’t imagine being a vegetarian!!!


----------



## HuntersDream (May 30, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Oh my:32 (6):
> 
> I have to eat meat...I can’t imagine being a vegetarian!!!



That's the spirit boy! You look quite buff in that tank top.


----------



## DF (May 30, 2018)

FD this is for you!!


----------



## jennerrator (May 30, 2018)

HuntersDream said:


> That's the spirit boy! You look quite buff in that tank top.




Lmfao....I’m the only female...also MOD


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 30, 2018)

I ate a baby


----------



## HuntersDream (May 30, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I ate a baby



Ok close the thread now.


----------



## Yaya (May 30, 2018)

I ate the old 96er once on a summer vacation in the woods


----------



## Georgia (May 30, 2018)

I don't eat. It's too taxing on your digestive system. Everything goes into a blender and I drink it from a straw. Even vaginua.


----------



## Spongy (May 30, 2018)

HuntersDream said:


> Ok close the thread now.



No that's ok.  Thanks though.


----------



## snake (May 30, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Not sure how big it was but she had the meatiest juiciest ass I ever ate. I ate dat ass for hours. She said it felt incredible



No ass eating!


----------



## motown1002 (May 30, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Oh my:32 (6):
> 
> I have to eat meat...I can’t imagine being a vegetarian!!!



I am going to with hold my comment.  :32 (20)::32 (16):


----------



## jennerrator (May 30, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> I am going to with hold my comment.  :32 (20)::32 (16):



lol....waiting for it....


----------



## BRICKS (May 31, 2018)

Going with Seeker on this one.  But for dead animal flesh, probably 32-40 oz of steak at one sitting.


----------



## John Ziegler (May 31, 2018)

Just finished uh 10 inch tube steak


----------



## Yaya (May 31, 2018)

Is bologna consider "meat"?


----------



## Baxor (May 31, 2018)

Are you talking pussy or real meat?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 31, 2018)

Dieyoungstrong.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 31, 2018)

Yaya said:


> I ate the old 96er once on a summer vacation in the woods



Did you eat the grizzle too?


----------



## Viduus (May 31, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> Just finished uh 10 inch tube steak



10inch? Now you’re just trying to flatter me..

Serious answer, the first time I went to a Brazilian steakhouse. Lost track of the amount but I just sat in my car afterwards and couldn’t drive for a half hour. That place is for serious eating.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 31, 2018)

Viduus said:


> 10inch? Now you’re just trying to flatter me..
> 
> Serious answer, the first time I went to a Brazilian steakhouse. Last track of the amount but I just sat in my car and couldn’t drive for a half hour. That place is for serious eating.



you just glue the green paddle to your forehead and open up wide haha gotta get ur $85 worth!


----------



## Mr P (Jun 1, 2018)

Yaya said:


> Is bologna consider "meat"?



not if it doesn't have Pp animal in it.


----------



## Jada (Jun 2, 2018)

A pound of liver.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 2, 2018)

Viduus said:


> 10inch? Now you’re just trying to flatter me..
> 
> Serious answer, the first time I went to a Brazilian steakhouse. Last track of the amount but I just sat in my car and couldn’t drive for a half hour. That place is for serious eating.



Was waiting for the Brazilian steak house to come up. Trial by dead animal flesh, here. Plus meat sweats for 8 hours afterwards.


----------



## Maijah (Jun 2, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> Was waiting for the Brazilian steak house to come up. Trial by dead animal flesh, here. Plus meat sweats for 8 hours afterwards.



There is an all you can eat Brazilian BBQ not far from my house, I have thrown up more than once in the parking lot


----------



## Elivo (Jun 4, 2018)

Any holiday meal at my fathers house, hes Mediterranean and i swear they have meals of meat with a side of meat, with meat as an appetizer and then meat for desert. 

And of course if you want a snack before the meal, its meat.


----------

